# centershot setup



## SlackDaddy (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking to setup a new rest on My used bow (never checked centershot before). 
I cannot find any "gauge" to set true centershot. 
"Centershot" is 3 points in a line: string at full draw, string at rest, and the arrow rest.

I cannot find any gauges that check these 3 points, can some one point me in the right direction.

Manythanks. 
Nick


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

look at your string at rest line this up with the center of the riser and with an arrow on the string setting on the rest. this will get you center shot, fine tune this setup by paper tuning.

mark


----------

